

You can now disable Google Buzz if you're willing to delete your Google Profile - rabidgnat
http://i.imgur.com/EK2xo.png

======
X-Istence
Retarded move. I have a public profile but no longer wanted Buzz. I had to re-
create my profile after getting rid of Buzz.

~~~
alttab
Someone screwed up in the backend. They'll figure it out because that is bad
(or a deterrent ;-) ).

------
az
Unless this is recent, the bottom of the gmail page there is a button to 'turn
off buzz' just like you can for chat.

I don't recall it notifying me of any changes to my profile.

